# I finished my fcg!



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah I finished my fcg. It was a lot easier then I thought it would be so here it is! sorry for bad video 

Video:
halloween :: 100_0573.flv video by dragonflame834 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid47.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid47.photobucket.com/albums/f199/dragonflame834/halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f199/dragonflame834/halloween/100_0573


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! Welcome to the FCG club!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad to hear it's eaiser than you thought. I bought one this year, but want to attempt to make my own next year. Is yours going to hang inside or out?


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Inside this year hope to move it out next year!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats on your new FCG dragon flame. Good job. The kids will love it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I'm glad to hear it's eaiser than you thought. I bought one this year, but want to attempt to make my own next year. Is yours going to hang inside or out?


scareme,
Where did you buy your's from? Was it a kit or pre-assembled. I would really like to add a fcg to my display for next year. I doubt my ability to make it really as nice as many I see so have considered buying one from someone who knows what they are doing. Thanks for any info. I suppose I could be talked into a DIY one but am open to options.
btw, dragon flame, your looks great!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet! People keep telling me the FCG is there favorite prop.. Why did I make the new thing!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. Good work.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Me too... great job...

Who's plans did you use?

What made it easy? I'm a little intimidated...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work. I love FCG's.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Prepare for lots of compliments on the 31st!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I need to finish mine and I need some help. What length of fishing line is everyone using? I know it will be different for me, but what is a good starting point for length?

Anyone have a good idea for hands? I was thinking of attempting to make foam hands like Vile Things, but unsure of my skills.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> I need to finish mine and I need some help. What length of fishing line is everyone using? I know it will be different for me, but what is a good starting point for length?
> 
> Anyone have a good idea for hands? I was thinking of attempting to make foam hands like Vile Things, but unsure of my skills.


Didn't use hands.. 
Set the crank so the head is at it's highest point in travel and use long enough string so it is in the proper viewing possition.

Kind of dark.. but here is a video, right click and save, then open
http://65.78.32.190:666/halloween-2004/Quick-Time/Crank_Ghost.MOV


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Make perfect sense, do you use this technique for the arms as well?


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> Me too... great job...
> 
> Who's plans did you use?
> 
> What made it easy? I'm a little intimidated...


I used the kick the fog plans and phantasmechanics. The overall plans were very easy to follow I would use kick the fog it is more organized and they have a lot of pictures.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

FCG's Rock!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations Dragon Flame. I made one also this year. There is just something about them that are wonderfully ethereal. Or amorphous as my hubby said.

jdubbya and edwood saucer: if I can do it, you can do it. Don't be intimidated by those plans. Ghostie has made her frame out of PVC pipe. I ended up making my frame out of wood, and the crank arm out of parts scavenged from work. Once you understand the concept of how it works, you can modify it with material you have at hand or can afford. There's also an easy how to which I borrowed some ideas from, mainly the frame and the epoxied washer. Easy FCG page. Only thing I'd recommend is *not* using a rotisserie motor.
You still have time, so let's see one this year from you both.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks awesome! I hope to finish mine this weekend and it looks that good!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I went at looked at materials and saw the price of the aluminum and just about fell over - so I am going to cut a wood frame tonight.


----------

